# Brick Pavers---Install



## BMC Services (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi,

I want to venture into Masonry and Brick paver installation specific, is there a rate per brick or per thousand brick for Installing..??

I would appreciate the help

E, Manassas VA


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I want to venture into dealing autos. How much does a car cost?


----------



## BMC Services (Jan 28, 2010)

NO need to be AN ASS HOLE!


Tscarborough said:


> I want to venture into dealing autos. How much does a car cost?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I apologize, it comes naturally.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

BMC Services said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to venture into Masonry and Brick paver installation specific, is there a rate per brick or per thousand brick for Installing..??
> 
> ...


Jobs are sold by the square foot, then you have your lineal foot prices for the border.

Depending on the type of paver and the layout, it can go up or down.

If you don't know how to price a paver job, chances are you are going to be way high or way low on your first few jobs.

Where I am at paver jobs have been taken over by the brazillians and hondurans and it isn't worth messing with anymore because they will work for nothing if they have to, but given the chance they will stick it to you.

I would charge tree fiddy.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

BMC Services said:


> NO need to be AN ASS HOLE!


get used to it coming in here and asking stupid questions.
pricing varies from state to state and region to region.
where i get 650-700 per thousand brick,six string might get 900 a thousand.
where i get 3.50 a foot to lay lick and stick stone,others might get 10.00 a foot.

so your pricing should be what your market will pay.

i think one of the questions we all dislike in here is "how much should i charge".
the only person that can answer that is you.we dont know your overhead costs.you should,so you should know how much you need to charge to do a job.
and one more thing,dont call tscar an a hole.he can best your best friend on this forum.his knowledge is impeccable and he is one that almost everyone goes to for information.and he is willing to give that information.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

BMC Services said:


> Brick paver installation specific, *is there a rate per brick or per thousand brick for Installing..??*
> 
> 
> E, Manassas VA


The short answer is no.

But you don't want to hear that, so I 'll see if I can get this in before this thread gets locked down.

Every job site is different, therefore the costs associated with completing a specific task will be different. I have been involved in paver installations that were as cheap as 8 to 10 bucks per square foot and as high as 40 bucks per square foot, maybe higher.

If you seriously want to venture into pavers I would suggest you learn about the different technics required, as well as some of the specialized tools that you will need to have in order to properly complete an installation.


PS. You'll do better here not calling one of the long time members who is very knowledgeable in the field of your query an A-hole. :no:


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

tgeb said:


> The short answer is no.
> 
> But you don't want to hear that, so I 'll see if I can get this in before this thread gets locked down.
> 
> ...


The going rate in Tampa Florida for standard colr 4x8 thick pavers installed is running about $4.50 a sq ft., that is for a complete installed job, by a licensed paver company, the brazillians and hondurans will be cheaper.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Even if you asked how much it cost to install here in Austin, I could not give you a price without seeing the job. You can be sawing rock 2 miles away from expansive clay requiring 24" of base, to say nothing of the variability of the paving material itself ($2.12 SqFt for concrete pavers to well over $10.00 SqFt for certain clay pavers).

The SqFT price any given job is simple to calculate yourself: Cost of job + P&OH / SqFt = Price per SqFt.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

If you want to know how to do it right....get certified by these guys....

icpi.org


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

BMC Services said:


> NO need to be AN ASS HOLE!


Strike 2. One more and you will be banned.


----------

